
Study suggests objective reality doesn't exist - weare138
https://phys.org/news/2019-11-quantum-physics-reality-doesnt.html
======
photon_lines
Objective reality does exist - I'm not sure how this study contradicts it. It
doesn't exist in a way that a normal human mind can comprehend, but it
definitely exists, and you don't need observers in order to collapse the
probability functions that the article talks about.

~~~
raindeer3
We know from the violations of Bells inequality that we either need to give up
locality (fast then light influence) or realism (that facts are objective and
independent from the observer), or we have to accept that everything is super
determistic and predetermined. This experiment seems to hint on an absent of
realism but it can still be one of the other options. You just have to decide
which seem the least weird..

~~~
perl4ever
This is one of those things where I don't see the dilemma that smarter people
do. Why would there be any hesitation in giving up locality then?

